# Are 457 visa abuse claims exaggerated?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

As the debate over changes to the 457 visa programme in Australia continues a government advisor has joined the fray and said that claims there is widespread abuse are false. Michael Easson, an immigration advisor to the Australian government, does not believe that claims by ministers that there is widespread abuse of the Temporary Work [...]

Click to read the full news article: Are 457 visa abuse claims exaggerated?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

